# old wives tales



## pinkemz (May 25, 2011)

Hi i am just wondering what are the old wives tales regarding gender of your baby? Were any of the tales true for your pregnancy and your baby. I am only 11 weeks and not going to find out what i am having its just fun guessing.


----------



## Donald (May 25, 2011)

pinkemz said:


> Hi i am just wondering what are the old wives tales regarding gender of your baby? Were any of the tales true for your pregnancy and your baby. I am only 11 weeks and not going to find out what i am having its just fun guessing.



   congratulations  I came up with these

http://www.babycentre.co.uk/pregnancy/naming/knowing-gender-folklore/

http://www.askbaby.com/top-ten-old-wives-tales.htm


----------



## Ellie Jones (May 25, 2011)

I can't remember now if the old wives tales panned out or not in the main

The two I remember well though is the wedding ring dangled over the bump, if it swing in one directions it's a boy in the other it's a girl..

The other one is how you carry your baby, if you gain weight all over it's a boy and if you don't it's a girl..  with all 3 of my children standing behind me you wouldn't know I was pregnant I actually lost weight in myself, so came out of hospital need to regain a stone every time, but I had 2 girls and a boy!

I'm know I sound old fashioned but it's refreshing to hear somebody say, nope I don't want to know the sex of the baby before it's born...  

Hoping that all goes well and you enjoy your pregancy


----------



## Robster65 (May 25, 2011)

I agree Ellie. Well done for waiting Emz 

The best tale I know is, if you wait 9 months, you'll either have a boy or a girl  (there are exceptions, but a baby is the norm )

Rob


----------



## Lizzzie (May 25, 2011)

Girls make you 'more sick'.

In Newcastle, they say the one about the bump the 'wrong' way round (I'm from Yorkshire). Geordies say boys make a neat bump and girls make you put weight on all over. In my neck of the woods they say the opposite.

There are dozens of things relating to the diet you followed when it was conceived....

If you're still waiting for the baby at 41 and a half weeks, it's probably a boy.

(NB ideas expressed in this post bear no reflection on the opinion of the poster)


----------



## pinkemz (May 27, 2011)

Thanx guys very intresting. Got a long wait having my 12 wk scan on wednesday 1st june.


----------



## MrsCLH (May 27, 2011)

I heard neat bump for a boy and weight on all over for a girl too. I won't be finding out what my neat bump is until its born though 

x


----------



## pinkemz (May 27, 2011)

I heard that one 2 mrs c but not right for my friend she was all bump and had a baby girl. Well done you not finding out until its here how long have you got left now?


----------



## sugarfreerach (May 27, 2011)

i heard your cravings are sweet for a girl and savoury for a boy, like the poem- sugar and spice and all things nice.... hairy belly if a boy (one of those things thye dont tell you about preg) you get the dark line down your belly if a girl, and morning sickness very bad if a girl. I had nausea all day but physical sickness wasnt too bad, i have a hairy belly (lovely!) and i crave savoury, i dont have the dark line and my scan showed a boy!


----------



## MrsCLH (May 28, 2011)

Hi Rach, a boy yay! I'm the same as you, very bad nausea but no physical sickness at all, hairy belly (oh the joys!) and craving tomatoes and crisps amongst other savoury snacks


----------



## Laura22 (May 28, 2011)

Craving:

Sweet- Girl
Savoury- Boy

Bumps:

High- boy
Low- girl

Heartbeat:

Over 140- girl
Under 140- boy

Heartburn- baby will be born with a full head of hair (total tosh! I had no heartburn and Imogen had hair!)

There are a few more! Some websites guess the gender. Tesco gussed right for me!


----------



## trophywench (May 28, 2011)

Football up jumper syndrome - girl
Carrying it all the way round so you look more like a Weeble than a woman and despair about the width of your backside - boy

But you'll still have whatever you get and who cares actually? - as long as you both emerge safe and healthy!


----------



## trophywench (May 28, 2011)

Just thought of another one - scar somewhere in the tummy region afterwards = caesarian

LOL


----------

